# 150 bucks



## onecatahula (Jan 24, 2018)

(not mine)

https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/bik/d/1940s-schwinn-springer/6470634548.html


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 24, 2018)

And the race is on!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 26, 2018)

Ad is still up.


----------



## spoker (Jan 26, 2018)

im gettin it in the morning!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2018)

spoker said:


> im gettin it in the morning!!



Have the seller take down the ad so someone doesn't snatch it out from under you. Hate it when that happens


----------



## spoker (Jan 26, 2018)

i asked him to do that,he sounds like a no bs guy so i dont think he do that,hes not a bike guy,looks like a dlx hornet with a springer,it dates out as a 53,but the serial number is under the crank,H74230 is the serial?


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2018)

Glad you got it ! It was just too far for me,a 6 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2018)

With an H and five digits on the BB I'd say that's an early built 1946 model.


----------



## spoker (Jan 27, 2018)

i think your right about the bike being a 46,the number is under the crank,im picking it up later today if it has a taperd kickstand that would help clarify,i wont be takin the crank out till it warms up,ill shoot a couple more pics when i pick it up at the ford dealership!been lookin and cant find a specific model that matches,from the pics doesnt look like it had a fenderlite


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like a BA-97 with the brake and springer options.


----------



## spoker (Jan 27, 2018)

yep i think your right,serial is a b44723,


----------



## spoker (Jan 27, 2018)

sorry bout the truck photo


----------

